# Your favorite bar chain combo .



## tramp bushler (Dec 27, 2009)

In fact What is your favorite Powerhead , bar, chain and sharpening , sprocket combo .........???


----------



## Burvol (Dec 27, 2009)

You know what I like, LOL. 

Well built (shaved, ported, unlimited coil, dual port) 390 XP with a 32" Reduced weight or conventional 34", Full Comp Square 63 gauge, 7 tooth sprocket for the stump. 

I ran 8 tooth off and on, and they are good in a ported saw, but I think I prefer the torque of the 7. As for the stone, I am finding out I really like the Salmon colored wheel. Need a bandaid???? LOL 

I have a YZF 426 that is going up for sale....gonna replace it with a new hot rod 880.


----------



## matt9923 (Dec 27, 2009)

Burvol said:


> You know what I like, LOL.
> 
> Well built (shaved, ported, unlimited coil, dual port) 390 XP with a 32" Reduced weight or conventional 34", Full Comp Square 63 gauge, 7 tooth sprocket for the stump.
> 
> ...



I wouldn't be able to let that go. Got a 250f sitting in my garage collecting dust.. rebuilt the top and and went threw it now its just relaxing and losing value.


----------



## wigglesworth (Dec 27, 2009)

Id say my fav to run is my ported, milled, MS 460, 8 pin, 25" bar, off the roll RSC. Lots of wood has died to that combo.


----------



## matt9923 (Dec 27, 2009)

660 Oregon power match 32"


----------



## Cedarkerf (Dec 27, 2009)

066 32"Oregon RW bar Stihl square semi skip Razursharp II grinder.


----------



## 385XP (Dec 27, 2009)

I like a 385 or 390 husky with a 24" stihl bar oregon lgx chain hand filed.


----------



## coastalfaller (Dec 27, 2009)

I like the modded 390's (although it's technically against the rules here now!), mainly 36" bars, 7 tooth sprockets, full house chain, Pro Sharp grinder with a blue stone. That being said, I still pick up my 394's/395's every now and then when in nice wood. Just can't beat the power to burn!


----------



## Burvol (Dec 27, 2009)

coastalfaller said:


> I like the modded 390's (although it's technically against the rules here now!), mainly 36" bars, 7 tooth sprockets, full house chain, Pro Sharp grinder with a blue stone. That being said, I still pick up my 394's/395's every now and then when in nice wood. Just can't beat the power to burn!



Full comp is nice when you have a grinder, huh? LOL


----------



## matt9923 (Dec 27, 2009)

Cedarkerf said:


> 066 32"Oregon RW bar Stihl square semi skip Razursharp II grinder.



Someday, I'm hoping to stumble on a used one for cheaper.


----------



## Metals406 (Dec 27, 2009)

My favorite combo is any saw that runs good with a sharp chain. . .

A dull saw will tick me off quicker than anything. . . One of my biggest peeves.


----------



## slowp (Dec 27, 2009)

I like what I have, because I don't want to spend more money on a different setup. For me, I like the decomp button. My 032 did not have one and starting it was an wrist wrenching experience.

I don't try other saws out at the GTGs because I'm afraid I won't like what I have...Twinkle and Barbie (440s with 28" bars) skip chain that is round fileable because I have to cut stuff that isn't always laid out ideally, or buck up mudslide wood. I'm not a faller and am just a part time bucker of stuff in roads.


----------



## coastalfaller (Dec 27, 2009)

Burvol said:


> Full comp is nice when you have a grinder, huh? LOL



Absolutely! Wouldn't do it if I didn't have one! I put a skip tooth on a while ago just to see what it was like again, didn't last a tank! LOL


----------



## Burvol (Dec 27, 2009)

coastalfaller said:


> Absolutely! Wouldn't do it if I didn't have one! I put a skip tooth on a while ago just to see what it was like again, didn't last a tank! LOL



Coming from a guy who probably knows a thing or two!


----------



## fmaglin (Dec 27, 2009)

*My Fav So Far*

My modded 362XP with a 24" Power Match Plus bar and full comp Windsor round ground full chisel bit chain.


----------



## tramp bushler (Dec 29, 2009)

wigglesworth said:


> Id say my fav to run is my ported, milled, MS 460, 8 pin, 25" bar, off the roll RSC. Lots of wood has died to that combo.



. You east coast guys need to learn what a SHARP chain is .... It s not your fault . you guys just never Had to pull a long bar in big wood and have the boss almost run you off because your VHAIN wasn,t near perfect ....


----------



## tramp bushler (Dec 29, 2009)

coastalfaller said:


> I like the modded 390's (although it's technically against the rules here now!), mainly 36" bars, 7 tooth sprockets, full house chain, Pro Sharp grinder with a blue stone. That being said, I still pick up my 394's/395's every now and then when in nice wood. Just can't beat the power to burn!


.



You da man Coast  . 394 s a pro sharp and a blue ceramix stone ..


----------



## tramp bushler (Dec 29, 2009)

coastalfaller said:


> Absolutely! Wouldn't do it if I didn't have one! I put a skip tooth on a while ago just to see what it was like again, didn't last a tank! LOL


.



Now youre bein a snob !!:agree2:


----------



## wigglesworth (Dec 29, 2009)

tramp bushler said:


> . You east coast guys need to learn what a SHARP chain is .... It s not your fault . you guys just never Had to pull a long bar in big wood and have the boss almost run you off because your VHAIN wasn,t near perfect ....



i am a southerner, not an east coast guy...there is a difference. Here we cut hardwood, not soft wood, so ill stick to the round ground chisel.


----------



## tramp bushler (Dec 29, 2009)

Now n, so no one gets POed ...... I know different woods and cuttibg conditions requyire different chain ... .. Mi favorite combo was an Ace Morgan hot rodded 394 with a 36" Oregon Pro bar ( the shiny bar ) and semi skip 75CKX the Dura Pro chain in 3/8 nthat pulled a 404 size kerf ....And an 8 tooth sproket .....Chisel ground with my small motor Sim,imgton 451A .. 32 degree top 75 degree side with the nriders filo plated to 35 thou......... Bushlin in S.E. there was good money in snag stobs ..Hemlocks with a shell and a bunch of mush inside .. The semi skip Dura pro made a wide enough kerf the bar would slide in ther kerf easily , as easy as a bar could anyway .... ..A;so getting the root off red cedar blowdown or any bad buck ... NOT GETTING HUNG UP = MONEY and not getting hot amd bothered :censored::censored::censored:...I don,t think I was ever man enough to maximize that saw .. But I fave it a good run .... 

Typed with new comtacts anmd no reading glasses .... can,t really see the letters of the key bpard and I never actually learned to type


----------



## wigglesworth (Dec 29, 2009)

tramp bushler said:


> Now n, so no one gets POed ...... I know different woods and cuttibg conditions requyire different chain ... .. Mi favorite combo was an Ace Morgan hot rodded 394 with a 36" Oregon Pro bar ( the shiny bar ) and semi skip 75CKX the Dura Pro chain in 3/8 nthat pulled a 404 size kerf ....And an 8 tooth sproket .....Chisel ground with my small motor Sim,imgton 451A .. 32 degree top 75 degree side with the nriders filo plated to 35 thou......... Bushlin in S.E. there was good money in snag stobs ..Hemlocks with a shell and a bunch of mush inside .. The semi skip Dura pro made a wide enough kerf the bar would slide in ther kerf easily , as easy as a bar could anyway .... ..A;so getting the root off red cedar blowdown or any bad buck ... NOT GETTING HUNG UP = MONEY and not getting hot amd bothered :censored::censored::censored:...I don,t think I was ever man enough to maximize that saw .. But I fave it a good run ....
> 
> Typed with new comtacts anmd no reading glasses .... can,t really see the letters of the key bpard and I never actually learned to type



ROFL...Im not 100% sure of everything you said, but I get the point. Agreed, different wood, different chain. I think maybe they messed up your perscription at the Dr. Office. LOL


----------



## coastalfaller (Dec 29, 2009)

tramp bushler said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> Now youre bein a snob !!:agree2:



LOL!!! Sorry! Just felt like the chain had a bunch of broken teeth, maybe I didn't check close enough! Maybe it did!!!


----------



## Meadow Beaver (Dec 29, 2009)

tramp bushler said:


> Now n, so no one gets POed ...... I know different woods and cuttibg conditions requyire different chain ... .. Mi favorite combo was an Ace Morgan hot rodded 394 with a 36" Oregon Pro bar ( the shiny bar ) and semi skip 75CKX the Dura Pro chain in 3/8 nthat pulled a 404 size kerf ....And an 8 tooth sproket .....Chisel ground with my small motor Sim,imgton 451A .. 32 degree top 75 degree side with the nriders filo plated to 35 thou......... Bushlin in S.E. there was good money in snag stobs ..Hemlocks with a shell and a bunch of mush inside .. The semi skip Dura pro made a wide enough kerf the bar would slide in ther kerf easily , as easy as a bar could anyway .... ..A;so getting the root off red cedar blowdown or any bad buck ... NOT GETTING HUNG UP = MONEY and not getting hot amd bothered :censored::censored::censored:...I don,t think I was ever man enough to maximize that saw .. But I fave it a good run ....
> 
> Typed with new comtacts anmd no reading glasses .... can,t really see the letters of the key bpard and I never actually learned to type



Sounds like a good setup, I wish I could find a good Ace Morgan saw.


----------



## woodfarmer (Dec 31, 2009)

2171 EHP 24" oregon, Gypo square ground, 7 pin will eat up any hardwood thrown at it.


----------



## Burvol (Dec 31, 2009)

coastalfaller said:


> LOL!!! Sorry! Just felt like the chain had a bunch of broken teeth, maybe I didn't check close enough! Maybe it did!!!



No...that's how that stuff feels after you run comp. It sucks!


----------



## tramp bushler (Dec 31, 2009)

I never got into the full comp thing .. I,ve run 50 feet of so bushlin , but it never put more scale on the ground than 52AJ, which is Oregon full skip 404 chisel bit .... For Doug fir perhaps but in big timber how the bar floats in the cut is more important .. Full ship is smoother and it takes longer to get dull enough to change chains .. I like semi skip ... .. I,m running full skip 3/8 right now . full comp wouldn,t improve my cutting ... One thing I learned was even frozen hardwood (Birch ) at -35 degrees F . cuts just fine with full skip . As long as it,s sharp .. .


----------



## Idahokid (Apr 16, 2011)

I use a husqvarna round ground chisel on a 028 super.20" bar.Cuts like butter.


----------



## Joe46 (Apr 17, 2011)

OK. I'll go back to my fallin days. 2100 Husky, 7 pin, 36" Windsor bar, 52AJ Orygun chain-Hand filed. I would like to run a 390, 394/395 just to see what they're like.


----------



## mile9socounty (Apr 18, 2011)

044/064 dual ported, 32" RW or 34" Sandvik, 8 pin, 3/8ths by 063. RSF or RSC.


----------



## madhatte (Apr 18, 2011)

Don't know that I have a favorite. One size does not fit all.


----------



## ChipMonger (Apr 18, 2011)

good thread...i'll bite:

390xp, ported, 32" bar, 7pin, .050 (because thats all i have, dont have the money to try 063, because if i like it then i'll have to change everything over...it credit card suicide for me), and stihl RSC hand filed out of the box.


----------



## mdavlee (Apr 18, 2011)

70cc saw with a 28" light weight bar with full comp square. 90cc with a 32" lightweight bar with full comp square. The saws need to be ported of course.


----------



## simonUK (Apr 18, 2011)

372 with a 17" GB bar freshly ground oregon chain


----------



## stihl 440 (Apr 19, 2011)

A modded 385xp or a 390xp...and a 24" GB titanium bar 3/8" stihl rsk with my aggressive file job. Occasionally ill break out the 066/660 with 2' bar once in awhile for the really big trees 4'+...


----------

